# Wassermelonen im Garten



## RiffRaff (29. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

wir haben dieses Jahr  Wassermelonen im Garten gepflanzt und kommen nu in Bdrängnis, weil die Pflanzen nicht nur wachsen, sondern tatsächlich Melonen ausbilden! 
Ich habe schon über google einige Tips zur Hälterung gefunden, das man die Triebe einspitzen und die, die Melonen tragen, hochbinden sollte, um Schimmelbildung zu vermeiden usw...

Leider funktioniert das so gut, das die größte Melone schon ca. 12cm Durchmesser hat und wohl über 500gr. wiegen sollte! :shock

Nun müßte der nächste Schritt folgen und zwar, den tragenden Trieb der Melone vom Gewicht zu entlasten, da diese sonst abreißen könnte.
Hat hier jemand "Melonenerfahrung" und könnte mir maln Tip geben?
Ich hab schon nach "Wassermelonenhalter" gesucht, aber natürlich nichts gefunden. 

gruß

Micha


----------



## einfachichKO (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wassermelonen im Garten*

Hall Micha,

na das ist ja mal interesannt, aber um die Sache besser einschaätzen zu können wär es mal wieder besser ein Foto zu sehen...
Vielleicht kannst du ja was selber basteln...mach mal ein Foto...


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wassermelonen im Garten*

Moin Micha,
es gibt ja dickere Styroporplatten,
daraus so große Stücke schneiden,
dass die Melone bequem drauf liegen kann.
Wenn nötig mehrere kleine Stücke übereinander legen,
so kannst Du die jeweilige Melone bequem lagern
und sie wird nicht nass und gammelt an der Stelle, wo sie aufliegt.
Mache ich mit meine Zucchini auch, klappt gut


----------



## lotta (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wassermelonen im Garten*

Hi Micha,
...und wenn man einfach einen Berg Stroh, drunterlegt...
So wird es bei den Erdbeeren gemacht, damit sie trocken und schneckenlos liegen
und eben nicht gammeln.
Viel Erfolg, bei der weiteren Ideensuche


----------



## RiffRaff (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wassermelonen im Garten*

Hallo,

erstmal Danke für die guten Tips! 

Bilder werde ich mal heute machen, ich hoffe nur, das der Regen heut Nacht nicht alles kaputt gemacht hat...
Das mit dem Stroh wird nicht klappen, da die Melone mom noch ca. 30cm hoch hängt, das kann man mit Stroh nicht stabil überbrücken.
Die Idee mit dem Styropor finde ich aber gut, das werde ich mal ausprobieren. Das kann man schön in der Höhe variieren!

Mir ist über Nacht noch die Idee gekommen, aus Kartoffelsäcke oder dergleichen Taschen zu modellieren und hochzubinden. Das wird aber bestimmt ne sehr wackelige Angelegenheit...
Ich werd mich mal ranmachen.

gruß

Micha


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wassermelonen im Garten*

Moin Micha,
die "Taschen-Idee" auch eine Möglichkeit.
Was aber machst Du, wenn es regnet und die Melonen dann in 
nassen Taschen lagern?
Und zwecks Reifung.... benötigen sie da nicht auch unmittelbar Sonnenlicht?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wassermelonen im Garten*

Hallo zusammen,

Melonen im Garten is schon cool. Werd ich auch machen.

Es gibt doch so halbrunde Gestelle, mit denen man Blumen zusammenhält. Ich weiß nicht, wie die Dinger heißen. 

Von denen könnte man 2 in die Erde spießen und die Melone drauflegen. Obs hält 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Boneone (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wassermelonen im Garten*

Hi,
Du hast echt Glück mit dem Wetter das Jahr Melonen mögen es warm, meine wurden nicht sooo groß also pflanze ich keine mehr... (probiere mal Kürbis)
an der Rankhilfe fixieren mit dickem Draht...
bei sehr schweren Exemplaren kannst auch ein "Körbchen" ( O biegen & Melone drauflegen 3-4 Seiten mit etwas platz zum wachsen zur Rankhilfe fixieren) biegen... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y47QNzMvfUE
auf 1:46 sind Draht Stützen zu sehen

l.g.-alex

p.s.: mein gemüse-garten:


----------



## RiffRaff (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wassermelonen im Garten*

Hallo,

also Not macht erfinderisch, mußte ich grade wieder feststellen.
Nachdem die Melone wegen ihrem eigenen Gewicht aufn Boden abgesackt war und es anfing zu regnen, habe ich ganz schnell einfach was untergestellt... das klappt bisher ganz gut so! 

Sollte der Topf zu klein werden oder das Gewicht der Melone zu groß, kann ich einfach einen größeren Topf verwenden.

gruß

Micha


----------



## einfachichKO (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wassermelonen im Garten*

Na also... geht doch... 

Es muß doch nicht immer eine voll ausgereifte Lösung mit Doktortitel sein...so erfüllt es doch auch seinen Zweck...


----------

